# Reading with a Gumdrop iPad Case?



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone on here have a gumdrop case for their iPad? I was thinking about picking one up, but didn't want it to make the ipad too think. I found somewhere where it said the case was 1.5" thick, but that seems a little extreme.... Anyone have any input? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know if you are still looking but I handled one of these at a trade show and they are that thick.  They feel a bit like the foam used to make croc shoes.


----------

